
AFrame Demo, Proof of Concept for VR in the Web - gerosan
http://wehur.herokuapp.com/
======
gerosan
This guy made it. It's not public yet.
[https://github.com/jeregrine](https://github.com/jeregrine)

Here's a guy that does VR stuff on the side
[https://github.com/sorianog](https://github.com/sorianog)

